
Use Go, Dump Node - dcu
http://verygoodsoftwarenotvirus.ru/2016/03/31/go-is-the-new-node/
======
tracker1
The foundation that JavaScript is a language for the browser isn't entirely
true... it was always meant as a general purpose scripting language that
happened to be heavily tied to the browser. There have been server-side
browser-less implementations of the language as long as the language has
existed.

I wouldn't reach for node in _every_ case, but I'm going to be honest, I would
reach for it as a first choice in most cases. It's pretty easy to get going,
the language is familiar, and you can do a _lot_ with it using node + npm.

I've used it to translate millions of database records from one system to
another. I reach for it pretty much anytime I need to convert data... though
if I knew Perl better, that might be my first choice.

With the ES6 features, It's really nice... I spent a few hours the other day
working on migrating the blog entries from my old blog[1] that's been in read
only mode for over a year now after being compromised. It came together pretty
quickly and works. Between cheerio, and js-yaml, the actual conversion was
pretty simple, to say the least. XML in, yaml front-matter + post out. I don't
think that doing that in go would have been nearly as easy to do. The next
step will probably be to deliver a dynamic site, but may followup with a
static site generator.

Doing universal rendering isn't always necessary, but where it is, node is
awesome... Actually, as an API server for the front end it rocks pretty hard
too. With the front end in JS, and the layer it talks to in JS, it's damned
easy to talk to other services from node. Getting rid of a huge amount of
cognitive disconnect in the process.

If I were writing a clear API-only, or system that had to process a lot more
data, I might reach for go first... Most of the time, it's node/js.

[1] [https://github.com/tracker1/convert-blogengine-
data](https://github.com/tracker1/convert-blogengine-data)

------
jscheel
Published with Ghost, a blogging platform built in Node :)

~~~
xlm1717
The footer even hypocritically says _Proudly_ published with Ghost.

------
mchahn
Not a lot of convincing arguments there, even if his advice is good.

> Javascript didn't always have this massive body of work.

Let me know when GO does.

------
clishem
Misleading title.

~~~
dcu
Updated to the new title from the article

